# AMS Code 250- Less Cleaning?



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, Has anyone else noticed that the Accucraft code 250 brass needs a lot less cleaning then other rail?
Yesterday I repaired a loco for a friend and hooked up the track power to the layout to test the repair.
I haven't ran track power in probably 6 months, danged old Big Hauler took right off and never stuttered at all
until reaching a nickel/silver switch. I couldn't believe I had to clean the nickle/silver and the brass was fine.
Anyone else experience anything like this???

Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Rick,
Yes. I have aluminum track, but build my own switches. I use nickle silver for the switches, as it allows me to solder the frog, etc.
Danged if after a long time between runs, the aluminum rail does great, with no cleaning (I live in So. CA) BUT...........the nickle silver stalls the locos every time. I have sevral switches, and they all do the dame thing.
I am sorry that I cannot help with a solution, for as you can see, I am (or my rail is) part of the problem! Perhaps some kind and learned soul will read this post and give a solution.
George


----------



## majral (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes after 12 months outdoor use I have found AMS brass rail requires less cleaning than other brands of brass rail including USA Trains and Sunset Valley.

It may be something to do with the constituency of the alloy used possibly a higher lead content? By comparison the AMS rail appears to be a softer grade of brass that bends easier than the Sunset Valley Rail. 

John


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What's this "cleaning" track of which you speak???  

I'm actually on the other side of that fence... I want the rail to tarnish. The AMS stuff I have has been down since 2005, and is just now beginning to not look yellow. To its credit, it's weathering faster than the Aristo rail I've got sitting in the side yard as an experiment, but compared to the Sunset Valley rail on my switches, it's still nowhere near. 

As for how well it conducts electricity, I couldn't tell you. 

Later, 

K


----------

